# 1/72 Runabout Interior Master Completed



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

A friend of mine has allowed me to take a few pics for posting of his completed master for the Runabout interior. 

Enjoy. 
http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/ClubTepes/1-72 Runabout Interior/2011-04-28_13-32-30_944.jpg 
http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/ClubTepes/1-72 Runabout Interior/2011-04-28_13-32-47_757.jpg 
http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/ClubTepes/1-72 Runabout Interior/2011-04-28_13-33-23_546.jpg 
http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/ClubTepes/1-72 Runabout Interior/2011-04-28_13-34-24_103.jpg 
http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/ClubTepes/1-72 Runabout Interior/2011-04-28_13-50-25_358.jpg 
http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/ClubTepes/1-72 Runabout Interior/2011-04-28_13-50-50_851.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic! It is SO about time somebody tackled this.
Just let me know how much and where and when to send the money!


----------



## jaeike (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice! I look forward to seeing a build-up of this.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Very COOL!!! The chair is a gem! I love it.

John O.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I can see how I'm going to be using my Paulbo lighting kits now...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember when I had a model of the Runabout and noted all that empty space with the "windows" molded into the kit... It always striked me as an opportunity for someone to scratch build an interior, which would make it a pretty outstanding model.

I never did it, but I'm glad to see someone finally take a crack at it!

Bryan


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Fantastic! It is SO about time somebody tackled this.
> Just let me know how much and where and when to send the money!


Yes, but its the REMASTERED runabout interior.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:freak:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Yes, but its the REMASTERED runabout interior.


Loo-see....you got some 'splainin' to do...


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

About time!

But on the other hand . . . been there, done that.



















Scratchbuilt back in 2005.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

It's for sale, right????



Please tell me it's for sale!


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Any progress info on this?

Gordon


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Beautiful. Will this ever be available? If it does I have a bunch of the old Playmates Action Fleet figures which would look great in the finished runabout.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wrong scale for the Playmates figures, it's for the 1/72 scale model kit by AMT.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I second the question, will this end up being a kit that
will be for sale???

I am sure many folks out there would love to have one
including me:thumbsup:


fortress:wave:


----------

